# findet Orfe den Weg zurück ???



## Madduck (27. Apr. 2009)

Moin

obwohl ich jetzt schon eine Sprungsperre errichtet habe ( siehe Album ) damit die "Scherzkekse" nicht den Bachlauf hochspringen, ist es nun doch passiert. Sie ignorieren das Dingen einfach und spornen sich gegenseitig zu Höchstleistungen an 
Fazit: Sie nehmen richtig Fahrt auf und springen kurzerhand auch da rüber 
in dem oberen Teich habe ich eine Tiefe von 35 cm ( sollte ja auch nur als Nachfilter und Absetzbecken dienen ) mit einer Menge Möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken. Ich nehme an das die Orfen einfach nur in Ruhe ablaichen wollen und sich deshalb hier hin verkriechen.
Meine Frage jetzt: merken die Fischlies sich den Weg und kehren irgendwann wieder zurück in den großen Teich ??? (von der Strömung her sollte das kein Problem sein ) oder muß ich Hand anlegen.
Ich hab sie für heute mal oben gelassen weil ich sie jetzt nicht stören wollte.
Fischreihermäßig ist alles im grünen Bereich, der geht lieber zum Nachbarn 
nene - hier ist bis jetzt weit und breit keiner aufgeschlagen


----------



## AxelU (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe zuück ???*

Hallo Madduck,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Fische gerne gegen die Strömung schwimmen aber nur ungern mit der Strömung. 

Bei mir sind die Fische immer in den Filter gewandert. Manchmal sind sie von alleine zurück gekommen. Sehr häufig habe ich aber nach einigen Tagen nachgeholfen und die Fische aus dem stockdunklen Filter befreit. Ich hatte einfach nicht den Nerv mal 1 Woche oder länger zu warten.

Das scheint aber auch je nach Sorte unterschiedlich zu sein. Meine Goldelritzen sind munter rein und raus aus dem Filter. Meine Goldrotfedern immer nur rein aber sehr selten allein wieder raus.

Jetzt ist der Filterauslauf so, dass keiner mehr rein kommt.

Axel


----------



## Madduck (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe den Weg zurück ???*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort, Axel
jetzt werd ich aber doch ein wenig nervös - denn eine andere Orfe ist nun gar nicht mehr aufzuspüren. Weder im oberen Teichbereich noch im unteren. Es gibt noch 2 Möglichkeiten die ich noch nicht kontrolliert habe ( ist auch nicht möglich ohne in den Teich zu klettern )

1. Sie lauert seit längerer Zeit in einer RIESIGEN Falte ( die bei meiner Teichform unvermeidlich war ) und die gut und gerne 30 cm breit und 2,50 m lang ist oder aber...

2. sie versteckt sich zwischen den Randsteinen zum Steinwall hin, wo überall kleinere Höhlen sind.

Das sie auch noch den Sprung in den Filter wagt wie bei dir, halte ich für unüberwindbar, da der 70er Filterauslass gute 30 cm über der Wasseroberfläche liegt und selbst wenn sie es geschafft hätte wäre am Rohrende zur Innenseite des Filters spätestens Schluß.
Wer den Biotec 10.1 kennt, weiß was ich meine 

Werd morgen nochmal abwarten - wenn dann immer noch keine Orfe in Sicht ist, kann ich es mir nur so erklären, das sie über meine Absperrung rüber wollte wie die erste, dann aber ne Trockenlandung gemacht hat und sich dann vielleicht eine Katze oder anderes Getier drüber gefreut hat :evil

Gibt es eine gewisse Zeitspanne, in der die Fischlies bei ihrer Brut bleiben


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe den Weg zurück ???*

Hallo Mattes.

Hast Du die Orfe gefunden?



> Gibt es eine gewisse Zeitspanne, in der die Fischlies bei ihrer Brut bleiben



Das kommt auf die Fischart an. Manche betreiben Brutpflege (z.B. einige __ Barsche), andere fressen sie auch sofort selbst auf.


----------



## Madduck (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe den Weg zurück ???*

hallo Annett 
jo die Orfe hab ich gefunden und habe sie auch wieder zurücksetzen können. Doch kaum kam ich vom Waldlauf zurück war das Biest schon wieder in den oberen Gefilden - und nicht nur das... die wollte echt noch ins Filterrohr rein und hat ebenfalls einen Trockenflug hingelegt. Zum Glück hat meine Frau das noch rechtzeitig gesehen, denn die Kleine schnappte schon ordentlich nach Luft ( ähhh Wasser  ) und war total sandig. Nur, mmmmmhhhhhhhh anstatt das sie die Orfe gleich in den großen Teich legte - nööö, sie war so von den Socken das sie das Fischlein eben wieder ins obere Becken setzte .
Tja und da is sie nun immer noch - ich habe den Ablauf des Filters zur Wasseroberfläche abgesenkt mit einem Rohr-Knie und mit Hasendraht versehen, das sie da nicht reinkommt.
Also wenn das heute Nacht wieder passiert dann kann ich morgen wohl wieder weniger füttern


----------



## Madduck (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe den Weg zurück ???*

Guten Mogen allezusammen.

Für mich ist es leider ein nicht so guter Morgen, da ( wie ich es schon geahnt hatte ) meine Orfe über Nacht Selbstmord gemacht hat.
Obwohl es nun überhaupt keinen Grund mehr gab zu springen ( weil ich das Filterablaufrohr ja jetzt mit dem Wasserspiegel abgesenkt hatte ) hat sie es doch gemacht und lag heute morrgen schon von Ameisen umringt neben dem Filter 
Jetzt MUSS ich mir was einfallen lassen was dies unterbindet - ich weiß nur keine Lösung im Moment, vielleicht einer von Euch ????

Also, Sprungsperre wird elegant umgangen / Rohrabsenkung bringt auch nix - was kann man noch machen - bin Ratlos :crazy


----------



## Axolotl (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe den Weg zurück ???*

Also das sie versucht hat in den Filterauslauf zu springen....

Ich will Dich ja nicht beunruhigen...wirklich nicht!!!! Aaaber:

Letztes Jahr hat es auch mit einer Orfe angefangen, die völlig unerwartet aus dem Teich gesprungen ist. In den darauffolgenden Tagen sind die Orfe eine nach der anderen im gaaaanz seichten Wasser gelegen. Trotz ständigem Zurückschupsen sind sie letztendlich immer wieder zurück und naja...sie sind nicht mehr. Nach den Orfen kamen dann die Goldfische.... 

In einem spezialisierten Zoogeschäft habe ich mir dann erklären lassen, daß die Orfe wahre Krankheitsbarrometer sind. Also das sind die Fische, die Bakterien, Vergiftungen, Ungleichgewichte jeder Art als aller Erste erspüren und dann ganz typisch das Springen anfangen... danach kommen die Goldfische, zuletzt __ Graskarpfen (völlig unempfindlich)...

Allerdings hat uns auch keine Wasseruntersuchung geholfen...wir wissen bis heute nicht was es war. Ich habe in einem anderen Threat darüber ausführlich berichtet. 

Toi Toi Toi - muß ja bei Dir nicht so sein 
LG Susi


----------



## Madduck (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe den Weg zurück ???*

na ich hoffe ja nicht, Susi 
ne ich glaub das waren immer noch die "Ausläufer" der Laichzeit. Jetzt sind die anderen alle wieder so wie ich sie gewohnt bin. Und Luftsprünge werden auch nicht mehr veranstaltet ( bis nächstes Jahr wohl...)


----------



## Axolotl (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe den Weg zurück ???*

Also jetzt versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr! Die Tage ist bei mir aus heiterem Himmel mein kleiner Albino-__ Graskarpfen (2. Jahr bei mir) just neben dem Filter aus dem Teich gesprungen.... Abends hab ich noch gesehen, daß er einmal an den Filter und wieder zurück ins Wasser geplatscht ist und morgens liegt das Elend zwischen der Randbepflanzung 

Ich mach mir jetzt ganz schön Sorgen wegen meinem groooßen Graskarpfen. Wenn dem was passiert, wär das ein riesen Schock! 

Weißt Du mehr über dieses Verhalten? Meine Fische "kennen" erst seit letztem Herbst einen Außenfilter... "glauben" die, da ist noch ein anderes Gewässer, oder wie? 

Anmerkung: ansonsten ist alles palletti, Wasser ist prima und am Platz kann es auch nicht liegen (4000l auf 9 Goldfische + 1 (!) Graskarpfen).


----------



## Madduck (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe den Weg zurück ???*

Hy

ist es denn so wie bei mir gewesen ( hab den Zulauf ja jetzt nach unten verlegt ), das der Wasserzufluß etwas höher liegt als der Wasserspiegel ??? - weil die Fischchen ja dann immer gern gegen den Strom nach oben wollen und halt nicht richtig "gezielt" haben :crazy


----------



## Axolotl (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: findet  Orfe den Weg zurück ???*

Ich bin da insgesamt noch nicht so fit. Wir haben den Filter einfach am Rand stehen, direkt davor ist die tiefste Stelle des Teichs. Der Wassereinlauf auf dem Bild ist heute ca. 3x stärker. 

Normalerweise ist direkt am Einlauf immer ein größerer Pflanzen- und Algenteppich. Am Abend des "Ausbruchs" war der nach Pumpenreinigung ausnahmsweise mal weg.

Bild ist über Mein Profil im Album abgestellt.

Am oberen Ende des Bachlaufs (wird mit anderer Pumpe gespeist) haben wir keinen zusätzlich Filter. Da kann auch keiner springen, weil das Wasser gaaanz seicht ist....


----------

